# Employers/457 visas



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,
I own my own business, and I fill a niche market that isnt common in Australia. Anyway how would i go sponsoring a skilled person to come and work for me. 457 visa. I looked up webpages and they don't seem much info on how to become an approved sponsor. 
Thanks
Jo


----------



## anvs (Aug 22, 2014)

From the DIBP website:
"_To become a standard business sponsor, a business must apply to the department. There are several requirements for employers to become an approved standard business sponsor. These include that the business:


must be lawfully operating in or outside Australia
must meet (or commit to meet) the training benchmarks for the programme and continue to meet these requirements for the term of the sponsorship
must have a direct employer-employee relationship (if the business is outside Australia)
must not on-hire skilled workers (unless the occupation is exempt)
or persons associated with the business, do not have adverse information known to the department
once approved, must comply with all sponsor obligations
must attest to a strong record of, or a demonstrated commitment to:
employing local labour
non-discriminatory employment practices."
_
Why not consult a RMA to get the process underway.


----------



## ro zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Most of the information are available in DIBP website, if you are still unaware or confused about something, you can consult with lawyers,who are expertise.


----------

